# Tips for the "Fall River Smallie" Bite



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Could someone please explain the fall smallie bite and perhaps some insight to their behavior this time of year?

I know that it is supposed to be one of the best times of the year to target trophy fish. Everyone seems to be having success lately with this cooler weather. What can we expect over the next few weeks? What presentations work best? Do the fish change location/patterns much over the summer? Is it best at dusk, dawn, or midday?

What days/weather patterns present the best chance of a trophy in the fall?

This is the first year I plan on doing some fall fishing. I'm usually so much into preparation for deer season that fishing gets put aside.... but this summer I found out that SMALLIE FISHING IS JUST SO DARN ADDICTING!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Smallies will be fattening up.. mainly in the fall I will throw any minnow or shad type baits..paddletails,lipless cranks,jigs...etc.. I've found the fishing to be decent anytime from morning till dusk in the fall


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

This is the first year that I have tried to target smallies and have had success with about 3 baits

1) 3-5 ft or 8 ft crankbait. I used a minnow immitation and a crawdad imitation and have caught some nice fish. I fished them with a regular retrieval speed, no jerks or pauses. Close to quick water and around structure

2) Plastics: brown colored tube (weightless or with a jighead), paddletail baits (minnow imitation), double tailed jigs (brown color) mostly weightless. I fish these nice and slow next to structure and weedlines.

3) The good ole' RoadRunner: 1/16th ounce with some type of small minnow rubber. Let is sink (not quite to bottom) and retrieve it nice and slow.

I don't claim to be a smallie expert by any means but this is just what has worked for me. I am going out Sunday and I cannot wait!!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Baitfish, baitfish, baitfish- Learn the habits of the baitfish and their fall behavior and you'll get into a lot of big fish. I don't even mess with craw imitations again until the bite slows in mid-late October. You can pretty much throw what you've learned about smallies up to this point out the window for the fall, it's different than every other time of the year. Sorry to not be more specific, I just think grasping concepts of fishing is way more important than the specific details (lures, time to fish, etc).


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

GarrettMyers said:


> Baitfish, baitfish, baitfish- Learn the habits of the baitfish and their fall behavior and you'll get into a lot of big fish. I don't even mess with craw imitations again until the bite slows in mid-late October. You can pretty much throw what you've learned about smallies up to this point out the window for the fall, it's different than every other time of the year. Sorry to not be more specific, I just think grasping concepts of fishing is way more important than the specific details (lures, time to fish, etc).


Why the switch to baitfish? Do craws become less abundant later in the year? Do baitfish begin to school for any reason thus making them easier targets for smallmouth preparing for winter? The more I fish, the more I realize that you are 100% right. As long as you understand the species and their habits, it is easier to catch fish.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Zachthebear said:


> Why the switch to baitfish? Do craws become less abundant later in the year? Do baitfish begin to school for any reason thus making them easier targets for smallmouth preparing for winter? The more I fish, the more I realize that you are 100% right. As long as you understand the species and their habits, it is easier to catch fish.


From my understanding, after the spring craw spawn the numbers slowly dwindle until the next spring (not 100% sure about that though)Many baitfish run upstream in the fall. Also, smallies have a biological mechanism that gives them a huge sense of urgency to eat as much as possible to prepare for winter. As aggressive as they get, they can sometimes "trap" a lot of baitfish in a certain area and have an absolute feeding frenzy. Last fall, I had a few days where I caught 30-40 smallies with every single one being over 12" (no bs or hyperbole). I fish almost every day, and that never even comes close to happening besides in the fall.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> Baitfish, baitfish, baitfish- Learn the habits of the baitfish and their fall behavior and you'll get into a lot of big fish. I don't even mess with craw imitations again until the bite slows in mid-late October. You can pretty much throw what you've learned about smallies up to this point out the window for the fall, it's different than every other time of the year. Sorry to not be more specific, I just think grasping concepts of fishing is way more important than the specific details (lures, time to fish, etc).


Let's see... what I've learned about smallies up to this point... I LIKE FISHING FOR THEM!!!!

Seriously though I've done well on the crayfish variety baits up to now. 

What makes fishing fun IMO is learning the habits and haunts of your target fish, just like patterning that big buck and closing the door after your hard work has paid off!

With the water being low for most of the fall I would assume targeting pools and deeper areas with the minnow types would be a good bet.

Do spinner baits work well all fall?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Zachthebear said:


> Why the switch to baitfish? Do craws become less abundant later in the year? Do baitfish begin to school for any reason thus making them easier targets for smallmouth preparing for winter? The more I fish, the more I realize that you are 100% right. As long as you understand the species and their habits, it is easier to catch fish.


Baitfish are full of fat/fatty oils Smallies need to beef'n up for Winter. Crawfish are essentially "fat free"


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> Baitfish are full of fat/fatty oils Smallies need to beef'n up for Winter. Crawfish are essentially "fat free"


This is a somewhat good way to look at the fall switch.

Here's my take on the "baitfish" switch in the fall. Shad, shinners and minnows primarily feed on plankton and algae throughout their lives. In the summer, the warmer water allows abundant growth of algae and plankton which can keep the baitfish more scattered, and harder for the smallies to make a meal out of them on a regular basis. When the water cools in the fall, the algae and plankton begin to die off with the lower levels of sunlight, which causes the baitfish to become concentrated in the areas that still hold algae and plankton. (Usually shallower water) This makes them more vulnerable to a smallmouth, and easier for a predator to get a full meal. Fall is almost a time of panic to a fish up here. Winter is coming and they know it and they have to put on weight to survive. If they can find a concentrated amount of food, it ups their odds of survival.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

There are a number of things that contribute to fall smallie fishing. For one thing young crayfish grow fast, moulting 6 to 10 times their first year. Studies have shown the biggest smallies are more selective for smaller sized crayfish than smaller bass are.(weird but true) By summers end they just don't like em as well. But big smallies select for bigger minnows over smaller ones. Plus crayfish are less active in cooler water. AND besides being less available as food themselves, this makes darters less available. Studies have shown crayfish help smallies feed by flushing darters out of the rocks. So less darters, less crayfish, the more smallies key on what we typically think of as minnows. Light colored silvery shiners, chubs, minnows. Stuff imitated best by spinnerbaits, flukes, rapalas, etc. Also young crayfish must consume 1 to 4% of their body weight each day and tend to concentrate upon animal food sources. Adult crayfish, on the other hand, only require an intake of 0.3 to 1% of their body weight each day and tend to primarily take plant materials for their food. In other words as the year goes on they become less and less available as food. 
As October nears I fish closer and closer to where I think big smallies are going to spend the winter. A smallmouth will travel miles and miles to spend the winter in the ideal spot. In October, if you know the right places to fish you might have the biggest smallies out of two or three creeks and ten miles of river concentrated in one or two riffles. I'm not sure they are any easier to catch, they just aren't spread all over creation so your chances of catching a good one are better. 
So what I do is fish less and less places as fall goes on. And the smallies get more and more concentrated and feed better. Its magical on those days it all comes together. And since they are chasing things higher in the water column like shiners instead of darters and craws on the bottom they are looking up more. Pop-r, spook, and buzzbait time! Love them topwater smallmouths.


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

This has been the best discussion I have seen/been a part of. Good information guys, thanks for the information. Never knew smallies rebel like that and switch food sources.
Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

AWEOME thread!! Enough info already, should be a Sticky! 

Better minds have already added more than I could have. The late season transition is a ghost to most, I'm getting there but I've got much to learn!!

OSG, & anyone else . . have any resources available for access? Links, articles, studies?? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Studies have shown Its magical on those days it all comes together. And since they are chasing things higher in the water column like shiners instead of darters and craws on the bottom they are looking up more. Pop-r, spook, and buzzbait time! Love them topwater smallmouths.


This process has begun if you've followed any posts lately. Last night I had the buzzbait out. Had 3 slaps at it and one took it all the way, not a 19"er but just about as fun!! 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Very interesting read! I have been fishing with fluke type lures this week. I twitch them just a few inches below the surface and I have been getting a lot of action and some descent fish too! This proves what OSG was talking about the smallies looking up. 

Larger sized spinnerbaits have been working for me as well. I don't get as many small fish on them but the overall quality of fish goes up as well.

I have been meaning to pout together some buzzbaits to try out on the river. I think this thread has me convinced to buy a few buzz blades and make a few to take out with me!


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

I seem to have good action with a buzz bait but I struggle with the hook up. Even when I use a stinger hook.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great info guys, I am learning more and more about Smb, I fished a small creek again today and the crawdad like plastics still worked well for me, but I did bring minnow like plastics but didnt have the time to try them.
My question is have most small mouth anglers changed there stratagies already to a Fall pattern or are We in a transition period, where they are feeding both on crawdads and minnows? I will be on the wwr tomorrow and have packed both type lures and plan on experimenting. Thanks Tom


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I was always a fan of the buzz bait bite. But started throwing a pop'r and don't even wanna go back! I'd rather them inhale my pop'r then get frustrated with short strikes any day.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Three smallies today over two pounds on a crayfish soft plastics and tubes. None on shad baits. But that was today tomorrow can and will probably be different. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm heading out in a bit and doing some wading,im going to try to throw this first and see how I can do.








Ill be on slightly bigger water than usual so ill give it a more consistent try before switching to plastic craws, which I catch 90% of my fish on.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

RNeiswander said:


> I'm heading out in a bit and doing some wading,im going to try to throw this first and see how I can do.
> View attachment 82890
> 
> 
> Ill be on slightly bigger water than usual so ill give it a more consistent try before switching to plastic craws, which I catch 90% of my fish on.


Those paddletail baits are great in the rivers!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Just go here and become a sponge.....

http://www.smallmouthangler.com/articles/3-falls-fall-smallmouth-bass-fishing.php


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have become a tube maniac this season. They have become my staple to smallmouth. I have noticed in the past few weeks if they are not hitting on a brown tube they have been slamming a white tube almost as it hits the water so I have been using them much like a fluke. 
We all waited last season on the Fall bite an it really never came about. 
But with that said I have seen a change ready in the way the smallies are attacking. They have begun to become more aggressive almost like a predator strike rather than a reaction strike. 
No matter how it pans out in the month or so to come. I will still be out hitting them!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

RNeiswander said:


> I'm heading out in a bit and doing some wading,im going to try to throw this first and see how I can do.
> View attachment 82890
> 
> 
> Ill be on slightly bigger water than usual so ill give it a more consistent try before switching to plastic craws, which I catch 90% of my fish on.


Fished with my brother in law yesterday, Went through the whole pack of these. BIL used 4" dark green craws. I caught more, but I'm more experienced fishing river fishing. Caught around 5 or 6 around 13"-14". Found a deep shaded bank before a natural dam. I was flipping it in there and had a large strike, drag was pulling then nothing. Flipped it back in, same deal. 
Finally hooked up with it, it was a fat 14"er, all the fish out of that section were fat. It's amazing the difference in power between a skinny smallie and a fat one. Definitely need to get some more paddle tails and get back out there.


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

Waded the hocking today (se ohio) and only had 1 fish a few hours in throwing a brown tube and a senko. Switched to a silver tube w/ red flake and bam the bite was on. Also had some ferocious strikes on a silver topwater sammy. Minnows minnows minnows. I throw a double fluke (donkey rig) sometimes as well


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lots of great info in this thread from last year. Would be a good time to start preparing. I have to have some time to prepare myself mentally from chasing whitetails to chasin smallies this fall. I've killed alot of deer...time to catch a BIG river Smallie. Cheers!


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I catch them on this. Pretty cheap rig as well.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Buzzy said:


> View attachment 100855
> 
> 
> I catch them on this. Pretty cheap rig as well.


I carry way way too much stuff with me. But soft plastics on a jig head are my first, second, and third choice in the fall for quality fish. A distant runner up would be a hair jig.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I carry way way too much stuff with me. But soft plastics on a jig head are my first, second, and third choice in the fall for quality fish. A distant runner up would be a hair jig.


OSG, do you swim a hair jig or bounce it along the bottom? I have never used one.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

You can do both and much more. It is a great rig for a ton of different presentations. 

I've caught fish using it like a football head jig and pulling it so slow I could count every rock. My favorite is casting it out and letting it hit bottom. Then pop and reel one turn and let it hit bottom again. Repeat. 

Sauger will hit this too so you can have a nice dinner if you do not catch any smallies.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Agree with most of the posts here. I do think it has to do with smallies, like all fish, being opportunistic feeders. Fall is the time for minnow blooms, and unlike spring when they have two things on their mind right now they only have one, feeding. Aggressive feeding. I just got back from my local flow and their were baitfish busting everywhere already. Seems a little early to me but they were. Fish will concentrate at pools below riffles and creek mouths. They are in less cover this time a year IMO. For me, two great baits I have found for this time of year are, a smaller kastmaster silver spoon and a gulp 3 and later in the fall 4 inch minnow. Buy some wacky weedless hooks, nose hook them and work it with gentle jerks and pauses. The most important thing to remember in the fall is it doesn't last long, 3-4 weeks at most and you never exactly know when it starts and ends so fish every chance you get starting now.... Even if you only have an hour. This is the beginning of the best time of the year to catch a toad. The smallies go a little longer than the largemouth in fall feeding, but not too much longer. So get out and get after them, it's about to happen!


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> Let's see... what I've learned about smallies up to this point... I LIKE FISHING FOR THEM!!!!
> 
> Seriously though I've done well on the crayfish variety baits up to now.
> 
> ...


Safety pin spinnerbaits have been my top producer for bigger fish since i moved to ohio


----------

